# Ar15 parts



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey guys I just bought my first AR and am looking for some things for a couple things to put on it. Like a bypod,a rail system, a 1point sling. also looking to pick up some more mags for it. Moneys alittle tight now that I bought this thing so I am trying to get some good used stuff to save some money.Im going to use it for coyotes primarly so I need a couple short mags also I know most people who have them put them in the closet and they never come out lol. Let me know what you have and where your located and maybe we can work something out. Im in canal fulton. Thanks guys


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

find a gun show near you.


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

Yea thats what I plan on doing. Im just not very good at waiting lol.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Look here: www.ar15.com I'm on there too under this screen name. They have an equipment exchange for people selling parts also.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Call Josh at Code 3 Enterprises - he is in Canal Fulton and ask him if he has any take off stuff you could buy 330-209-2334


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Gnash84 (Jan 30, 2012)

aimsurplus.com

Located in Middletown, OH. You can do pickups on Wednesday only. Bought some ammo and accessories there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

There's a gunshow this coming weekend at the Eastwood expo center behind the eastwood mall in Niles Ohio. I'll be there Saturday looking for the perfect .223 myself


----------

